# Stock for CZ SP-01 Shadow



## Sepedeus (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi there!

I´ve been wondering have any of you tried to attach a buttstock to CZ SP-01 Shadow. I´ve managed to find a piece that I can makes a front grip from Mag (piece attachs mag to shadows front picatinny rail). Finding a Buttstock would make my day  There a many buttstocks for Glock, but havent seen any that goes with CZ.

Example of Glocks buttstock -> http://www.zahal.org/files/images/fab/New05.10/glock_stock_1_copy.jpg

Thank you!

Sepedeus


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you in the US? 

Attaching a shoulder stock to a pistol makes it a "short barreled rifle" which is a no-go without filing special paperwork.

As for the Glock stock, that only really exists because of the Glock 18, I haven't seen anything similar marketed for the CZ.


----------

